
What One Man Learned When He Treated His Autism Symptoms with Shrooms - anythingnonidin
https://tonic.vice.com/en_us/article/pa58xy/what-one-man-learned-when-he-treated-his-autism-symptoms-with-shrooms
======
gaspoweredcat
I can sort of relate to this, im autistic and i have a habit of picking up an
interest and becoming obsessed with it for a while, at one point it was
psychoactive chemicals that became such an obsession, due to this i spent a
good while researching and then personally testing out a staggering number of
chemicals.

One thing i did notice was that in almost all cases chemicals seemed to have a
different effect on me than they did on others, not in a huge way but
certainly enough to be notable. The only one to actually benefit me life wise
was amphetamine which made a big difference to my life but i also have ADD
which explains that

i think it would be quite interesting to see a comparative study of the
effects of psychoactives on autistic people vs neurotypical (god i hate that
word) people, obviously itll never happen but itd be interesting

